# How to tell model year of current JD



## ZZ71 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oddly I never cared about the model year when I bought my new tractor in Dec '10 as $ was of the most importance. Got to wondering over the weekend where the cut-off between model years is.

Any way to know from the SN? MOX728A0513xx or is there some other way to tell. The sales receipt does not indicate nor any of the literature that came with it.

The manf date on my engine is Jun 2010 and a date on a label in instrument cluster is dated 7/2010.

Just curious, I could ask the dealer but don't want to.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

ZZ71 said:


> Oddly I never cared about the model year when I bought my new tractor in Dec '10 as $ was of the most importance. Got to wondering over the weekend where the cut-off between model years is.
> 
> Any way to know from the SN? MOX728A0513xx or is there some other way to tell. The sales receipt does not indicate nor any of the literature that came with it.
> 
> ...



The beginning serial number for 2007 model year tractors manufactured with the shorter HDAP tires (BM22425) as standard equipment are as follows:

*X728 M0X728A020102-
*X748 M0X748A020338-
Special Edition Tractors have a unique rim and separate serial number breaks.
*X720SE M0X720A020327-
*X728SE M0X728A020305-
*X748SE M0X748A020550-


The two digits after the A
02 = 2007
03 = 2008
04 = 2009
05 = 2010


----------



## ZZ71 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, its a 2010.


----------

